# Looking to get my first CZ 75



## dohc97 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just stumbled to this site. Am currently looking at getting my first CZ 75. What is the difference between the nickel finish and the stainless finish? Why is the stainless finish more expensive than the nickel finish CZ 75? Thanks..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nickel finish is a plating process and stainless steel they just buff it. In the long run SS will last for a very long time. Nickel if not cared for can go to pots in a short time. If the gun is droped SS will scrach or nick while Nickel will chip and star peeling.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The SS is a much nicer looking and more durable finish in my opinion. The SS CZ75 also has the ambidextrious thumb safety, whereas it is only on the side for right-handers on the nickel model, for the 9mm that is. The 40S&W CZ75 models all have the ambidextrious safety. I was looking at the SS CZ75 as well, it's a very nice looking and feeling gun. The trigger reach is a little long in DA for those of us with small hands, but I would like to own one some day.

-Jeff-


----------

